# Ammo Question for P220



## RogerThat (Jul 30, 2009)

For those who have the Sig Sauer .45 caliber P220 .. What kind of ammo do you use? Do you use regular .45 or acp .45 and what company...
I talked to one of the employees at the gun range I go to, and I've been having problems with the slide not going all the way forward after I cock it even after I decock it for the double action safety... He said it was because the ammo I was using wasn't ACP .45 and also because the company that I was using the hollow points were almost as big at the point as they were by the shell... so that was getting the round stuck in the chamber.. I later went to another gun shop to buy ACP .45 ammo and he basically said the same thing.. he showed me which one is better for my gun, and it worked fine.. but my question is.. has anyone else ran into this problem, and even if you haven't please let me know which company do you think loads and fires best with the P220


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

I use 230gr Remington Golden Sabers, either factory loads or my own 230gr Rem GS handloads. Never had a FTF or FTE with them. The shape of the Golden Saber hollow point is very ramp friendly.


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

so the first guy said you were using the wrong ammo, did i catch that right? did you by chance pick up a box of 45GAP by mistake? if so it definantly wont work. 45GAP is way different than 45acp. i dont know that i've ever heard of a sig p220 in 45 gap. all the p220's i've ever seen were 45acp so that may be the issue with the first box of ammo.

if thats not it you may have found a paticular brand of ammo you p220 doesnt like. some 45's can be real picky feeding rounds with large opening for the hollow point.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Range/Practice ammo - WWB (Winchester White Box) 230 gr ball
HD/SD - Federal HydraSHok 230 gr JHP

Not had any problem feeding digesting anything in mine. Might help a little if you posted what was printed on the "flap" of the box. We could tell you if you got the right stuff or not.

The difference between the two mentioned types of .45 ammo are that ACP = Automatic Colt Pistol, as when the cartidge was designed it was "customary" that the inventor name it and at the time Colt was the only thing in that caliber. It became the standardized name for anything that used that catridge.

.45 GAP = Glock Automatic Pistol, they created a shorter version of the .45 caliber cartridge for whatever their reasons were, probably less weight if I had to guess.

THe GAP round shouldn't prevent your P220 from going back into battery,it being shorter than the ACP. Howeve, what ever the case, I would not recommend you firing anything in a gun that it's NOT chambered for. SiG does not have ANYTHING chambered in .45 GAP. The flap will tell you. Otherwise, did you completely clean AND lube you P220 before going to the range?


----------



## Spazz (May 3, 2009)

I'm a fan of WWB 230 for range and I carry 230 +p federal hst tactical.


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

WWB 230gr practice
Federal HydraShok 230 gr JHP HD/SD

I bought a box of brown bear and they would not even chamber in my P220. They worked OK in my G36 but will not buy any more . that could be the problem ust my .04


----------

